# The Spiderwick Chronicles [Blu-ray] Review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51z5QXPGE3L._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]The *Spiderwick Chronicles [Blu-ray] * 
Watched it Tuesday night with our family and it was fairly enjoyable, The movie had a good plot and for a fictional story it was fun to see the kids squirm during the action parts. the use of green screen was impossible to tell and one of the most impressive thing was the fact that Freddie Highmore (August Rush) plays twin brothers Jared and Simon at the same time and in several scenes are both together. I have not ever seen a movie where this was done as well as this as i could not tell that they were the same person standing side by side.

:4stars:The movie making quality is very good and is a nice colorful BluRay movie in HD. The use of special effects is well done and seamless.

:4.5stars: Audio was excellent, the DTS Master audio had fantastic lows with many parts in the subsonic range giving my sub a good workout. The use of the surround channels was full and dynamic.

Over all I say this movie is a good film but I always have problems with family friendly movies that have the parents splitting up and the sadness that goes along with it for the children particularly. 
This movie is a good clean flick and is worth at least a rental.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I really enjoyed this movie. Even though a lot of older people like myself may sometimes tend to believe movies like this are just for kids, I have found myself watching more and more of them over the last few years.


----------

